# gilson power bolt wood splitter



## divot61

i came across an old screw type wood splitter, i bought a new v-belt clutch and put a 4 hp honda engine on it and it seems to work very well, the first time i tryed it i found a 8"-10" peice of oak with as many nots in it that i could find, it chugged right through.
what i am looking for is more info on the wood splitter itself, what model, parts catalog, theiry of operation...
any info on links or sites would be great
thanks, Chris


----------

